# Rare Breeds at Reading Winter Expo



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

There were 112 entries in the Rare Breeds meet at the Reading winter Expo held in Lancaster.

Champion rare - English Owl (mine)
Reserve Champion rare - Lucerne Gold collar owned by Joe Powers
Best AOV Rare - German Modena owned by John Suker
Best Flying Rare - Srebeniak owned by Dan Brennan

Rare Breeds judge was Jim Fathbrucker


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

congrats. I do love those owls.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations! Beautiful birds  You know how bad I want those Lucernes! Don't forget I'll be waiting on any extras you breed this year 

I've never seen a solid Andalusian Modena! Actually, I'm not sure I've seen an Andalusian Modena period...Gazzi or not.


----------

